# How to reinstall Windows photo viewer?



## johnnyb58

I lost the ability to copy and paste photos from my own Win10 computer after removing Windows photo viewer from startup. I can copy and paste photos from my browsers as well as any text. I noticed the problem when I tried to copy a photo on my desktop to paste into Facebook. Then I discovered that I couldn’t even paste a photo into word.

I deleted Windows Photo Viewer a while back because it was constantly showing photos on my computer and I thought it was wasting resources or possibly sharing them in the internet without my permission.

Anyway I tried to reinstall Windows Photo Viewer and it was taking so long that I thought it was froze up and canceled.


----------



## _Pete_

HMM I don't have Windows photo viewer in my startup list but I can still copy and paste pictures into various programs. Whereexactly did you remove Photo Viewer from?

This does explain a bit about it and it does depend on how you got Photo Viewer. I haven't got it because I didn't upgrade from Windows 7 to Windows 10. Poto viewer is available and from your OP it's seems you do have the installation media for it. But reading this web page it seems it's not just a matter of reinstalling it.

https://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-get-windows-photo-viewer-back-in-windows-10/


----------



## johnb35

The windows photo program does the same thing the photo viewer did and more according to this article.  

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4027135/windows-10-photo-viewer

I don't think you'll lose the ability to copy/paste photos just because you removed it from startup or uninstalled it from your pc. 

Try using the new photo program.


----------



## johnnyb58

Ok I guess I don't know what Photo viewer is because I just opened a photo with"open with" + "Photo viewer", but the photo below shows what I get when I just click on a photo. So I don't know what the default photo app is in Win 10 and for some reason I can NOW copy & past photos from "photo Viewer" which I could NOT do yesterday. I still can't directly paste into Facebook, but can up load a photo to it.
I do have an Windows update problem because it has been trying to update for a couple of weeks and fails each time. Plus every time it fails something doesn't work correctly and I have to restart. A couple of days ago there weren't any labels in the start menu and I couldn't remember what icon did what, but it fixed itself after restarting the computer. There is something different each time like right now Word will not go behind Chrome so I have to minimize it to see chrome even though I did an "ALT Tab". It's crazy!

O


----------



## johnnyb58

johnb35 said:


> Try using the new photo program.



What is the new default photo program called? I'm confused because all I see is a black box in the start window.


----------



## _Pete_

It's called Photos as far as I can see and should be in your start list. To be honest that is all I get when I try to use Photos. I haven't looked into that yet because I use other programs to edit my photos.


----------



## johnb35

If you use the regular windows 10 start menu, its called "Photos".  It really sounds like you need to reinstall windows or perhaps reset your pc which will basically do the same thing but you can keep all your programs and files.


----------



## johnnyb58

The black box in the center of this photo is all I got for photos and if i try to open it I get that "App can't open" window shown above.


----------



## johnb35

Go to the app store and search microsoft photos and see if you can download and reinstall it.

First one on image.


----------



## johnnyb58

johnb35 said:


> If you use the regular windows 10 start menu, its called "Photos".  It really sounds like you need to reinstall windows or perhaps reset your pc which will basically do the same thing but you can keep all your programs and files.


I know you are right about reinstalling Windows, but I lose photos and documents every time with the past windows like vista and Win 7. Plus I also lose program data such as registration info and settings. I use MS Word starter leftover from Win 7 at least 5 times a day and I don't want to lose it.


----------



## johnnyb58

johnb35 said:


> Go to the app store and search microsoft photos and see if you can download and reinstall it.
> 
> First one on image.
> 
> View attachment 8776


This is embarrassing, but I somehow deleted the app store as well and don't know how to get it back. When I search for it in settings, it says "no results"

I just now went to the one line store through Chrome to download and it even says it can't open app.


----------



## johnb35

This may help.  But in my opinion, you would be better off reinstalling windows.  Going the "Reset this pc" route may actually save your office starter software.

oops my bad forgot the link.

http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-reinstall-store-and-other-preinstalled-apps-in-windows-10/


----------

